# mp4 nach avi

## aZZe

kann mir einer sagen wie ich eine mp4 Datei nach avi konvertieren kann mit ffmpeg, so dass ein ein normaler DVD Player am Fernseher den Film wiedergeben kann?

----------

## cyril_sneer

Etwa so?

```
ffmpeg -i in.mp4 -acodec libmp3lame -vcodec mpeg4 out.avi
```

Lässt sich natürlich verfeinern.

----------

## firefly

probiers mal mit 

```
 ffmpeg -target dvd -i <mp4 datei> <avi-datei>
```

----------

## tuam

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> ein normaler DVD Player

 

Ein DVD-"DVD-Player" oder ein Divx-"DVD-Player"?

FF,

Daniel

----------

## aZZe

 *tuam wrote:*   

>  *aZZe wrote:*   ein normaler DVD Player 
> 
> Ein DVD-"DVD-Player" oder ein Divx-"DVD-Player"?
> 
> FF,
> ...

 

Es ist ein DVD Player, der auch Divx unterstützt. Aber am liebsten wäre mir eine normale DVD aber Divx/Xvid ist auch OK. Ich werde gleich mal eure Vorschläge ausprobieren und sofort berichten.

----------

## tuam

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> am liebsten wäre mir eine normale DVD

 

Dann nimm doch so ein grafisches Wunder wie media-video/devede   :Wink:  Benutzt zwar mplayer, zaubert Dir aber eine fertige DVD inkl. Menü.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Erdie

Hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden oder ist *.avi nicht ein Container Format das alles mögliche enthalten kann incl. mp4 divx h264 etc. ?

Also etwas nach *.avi zu konvertieren klingt für mich wie eine mehrdeutige Aussage. Und im übrigen, ist nicht divx/xvid eine mpeg4 - kompatible Implementierung? Also könnte es sein, dass der DVD Player die Datei versteht, wenn man sie einfach nach *.avi umbenennt?

-Erdie

----------

## aZZe

Hmm interessanter Ansatz. Ich werde das auch mal probieren. Mit devede hat es auf jeden Fall gklappt!

----------

## bas89

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Also könnte es sein, dass der DVD Player die Datei versteht, wenn man sie einfach nach *.avi umbenennt?
> 
> -Erdie

 

Das in keinem Fall, den Container macht mehr aus, als nur die Dateieindung. Man müsste wenn dann schon den Kopf/Container ändern. Wenn der Player mp4 in irgendeiner Art und Weise unterstützen würde,  würden die das auch draufschreiben, der Job ist nicht trivial.

----------

